# Kage Snowfire 10ft sbk120



## HS7885 (Dec 25, 2021)

Kage Snowfire 10ft sbk120
Brand new. 2hrs on it. Ordered a metalpless months ago and was without a pusher so I picked this up in the mean time. Paid $9700 after tax. 
$9,200


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats on the MP


----------

